# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  قانون رقم (23) لسنة 1997م بشـــــأن تنظيم وكالات وفروع الشركات والبيوت الأجنبية

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم (23) لسنة 1997م 
بشـــــأن تنظيم وكالات وفروع
الشركات والبيوت الأجنبية
باسم الشعب ،
رئيس الجمهورية ،
بعد الاطلاع على دستور الجمهورية اليمنية . 
وعلى القرار الجمهوري بالقانون رقم (36) لسنة 1992م بشأن
تنظيم وكالات وفروع الشركات والبيوت الأجنبية .
وبعد موافقة مجلس النواب
أصدرنا القانون الآتي نصه :
الفصل الأول
التسمية والتعاريف 
مادة (1) : يسمى هذا القانون قانون تنظيم وكالات وفروع الشركات 
والبيوت الأجنبية .
مادة (2) : يكون للألفاظ والعبارات التالية المعاني المبينة إزاء 
كل منها ما لم يقتضي سياق النص معنى آخر :
الجمهورية : الجمهورية اليمنية .
الوزارة : وزارة التموين والتجارة .
الوزير : وزير التموين والتجارة .
اللائحة :اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون .
الشركات أو البيوت الأجنبية : كل شركة أو منشأة أو مؤسسة 
تؤسس أويكون مركزها الرئيسي
خارج أراضي الجمهورية .
فرع الشركة الأجنبية أو البيت الأجنبي : كل محل تجاري أو مكتب أسس
أو يؤسس لممارسة العمل في
الجمهورية باسم ولحساب 
الشركة أو البيت الأجنبي .
وكـــالة الشركة أو البيت الأجنبي : كل عقد تخول بموجبه شركة أو 
بيت أجنبي شركة أو مؤسسة أو 
منشأة أو محل تجاري مؤسس أو
يوجد مركزه الرئيسي في 
الجمهورية حق بيع أو تصريف 
منتجات أو القيام بأعمال الشركة
أوالبيت الأجنبي أو حصولهما على 
عقود توريد أو تنفيذ أعمال 
المقاولات سواءً كان الوكيل 
وكيلاً بالعمولة أو وكيلاً يعمل
لحسابه الخاص وسواءً كان 
الوكيل يعمل وكيلاً وحيداً 
للشركة أو البيت الأجنبي 
أو كان وكيلاً فرعياً في نطاق
منطقة محددة أو وكيل لنوع 
محدد من المنتجات أو الأعمال
التي يؤديها ضمن عدد من 
الوكلاء الآخرين .
الممثل : كل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري مخول
قانوناً سلطة إدارة وتصريف 
شئون فرع شركة أو بيت أجنبي
يعمل باسم ولحساب أي منهما 
في الجمهورية.
الوكيل : كل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري
يمارس في الجمهورية عملاً من
الأعمال التجارية بإحدى 
الصفات التالية :
أ - وكيل بالعمولة : كل وكيل يتولى
تصريف كل أو بعض منتجات أو 
أعمال شركة أو بيت أجنبي في 
الجمهورية لقاء عمولة يتقاضاها 
من أي منهما .
ب - وكيل موزع لحساب الشركة أو 
البيت الأجنبي : كل وكيل يتولى
تصريف كل أو بعض منتجات لشركة 
أجنبية باسمها ولحسابها .
جـ - وكيل موزع لحسابه الخاص :
كل وكيل يقوم ببيع كل أو بعض
منتجات أو يصرف أعمال شركة أو
لى عقود إعادة تأمين في 
الجمهورية باسم ولحساب الشركة .
هـ - وكيل للنقل : كل وكيل يسعى
للحصول على عقود نقل باسم 
ولحساب شركة أو بيت أجنبي أو
وسطاء نقل أجانب .
و - وكيل للطيران : كل وكيل لشركات 
أو مؤسسات طيران أجنبية يقوم 
ببيع تذاكر السفر و إجراءات 
وأعمال النقل على طائرتها .
ز - وكيل للملاحة : كل وكيل يسعى 
للحصول على عقود ملاحية باسم 
ولحساب شركة أو بيت أجنبي في 
الجمهورية.
حـ - وكيل لتوزيع الأفلام السينمائية 
وأشرطة الفيديو : كل موزع 
محصوراً به توزيع فلم أو أفلام 
أو أشرطة فيديو أجنبية في
الجمهورية .
ط - وكلاء آخرون : جميع الوكلاء
التجاريين الذين يقومون بأعمال 
الوكالات الأخرى المماثلة .
الترخيص : موافقة الوزارة على ممارسة أعمال 
الوكالة أو فتح فرع لشركة أو
بيت أجنبي .
الجريدة الرسمية : الجريدة الرسمية للدولة الصادرة 
من وزارة الشئون القانونية .
الفصل الثاني
تنظيم وكالات الشركات والبيوت الأجنبية 
مادة (3) : يشترط فيمن يمارس في الجمهورية وكالة إحدى الشركات أو
البيوت الأجنبية ما يلي:
1 - أن يكون متمتعاً بالجنسية اليمنية ومقيماً بصفة دائمة
في اليمن .
2 - أن يكون حاصلاً على سجل تجاري من الفئة المتفقة وطبيعة
التوكيل .
3 - أن يكون له محل تجاري مسجل في منطقة ممارسة الوكالة .
مادة (4) : لايجوز للشركات ممارسة أعمال الوكالات للشركات والبيوت 
الأجنبية إلا إذا توافرت فيها الشروط التالية :
1 - أن تكون قد أسست أو تؤسس وفقاً لقوانين الجمهورية وأن يكون 
مركزها الرئيسي في أراضيها .
2 - أن يكون من ضمن أغراضها المحددة في النظام الأساسي ممارسة
أعمال الوكالات .
3 - أن يكون كل رأس مالها مملوكاً لأشخاص يمنيين .
مادة (5) : يشترط في الوكيل الذي يمارس أعمال الوكالة في الجمهورية
أن يكون وكيلاً مباشراً للشركة أو البيت الأجنبي .
مادة (6) : لايجوز مزاولة أعمال وكالة إحدى الشركات أو البيوت الأجنبية
في الجمهورية إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص مسبق من الوزارة .
مادة (7) : تمنح تراخيص الوكالات وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون بناءاً على
طلب كتابي يقدم إلى الوزارة من نسختين وفقاً للنموذج 
المعد لذلك متضمناً البيانات التالية :
أ - اسم الشركة أو البيت الأجنبي محل التوكيل والعنوان الكامل
لمركز إدارتـها الرئيسي .
ب - نشاط الوكالة ونوعها وتاريخ الحصول عليها ومدتها .
جـ - الاسم التجاري لطالب الترخيص كاملاً وعنوان محله التجاري .
د - رقم قيد طالب الترخيص في السجل التجاري .
هـ - أي بيانات أو معلومات إضافية تبينها اللائحة .
مادة (8) :
أ - يرفق بطلب الترخيص أصل عقد الوكالة أو صورة طبق الأصل أو
ترجمة رسمية له إذا كان محرراً بلغة أجنبية ، ويشترط في كل 
الحالات أن يكون موقعاً من قبل أطراف العقد ومصادقاً عليه من 
الجهات الرسمية .
ب - يجب أن يتضمن عقد الوكالة بشكل واضح اسم الوكيل واسم 
الموكل وجنسيته وعنوان كلاً منهما والسلعة موضوع نشاط 
الوكالة ومدة الوكالة ونوعها وكيفية حل الخلاف بين الطرفين 
وتسوية الالتزامات المترتبة على التوكيل ، ومقدار العمولة
المستحقة لطالب الترخيص مقابل قيامه بأعمال الوكالة .
ج ـ إذا كانت الوكالة متعلقة بالأجهزة والآلات والمعدات والمضخات 
ووسائل النقل المختلفة ، يجب أن ينص عقد الوكالة على 
التزام الموكل بتوفير الفنيين وورش الصيانة وقطع الغيار ، 
ويلتزم الوكيل بذلك للوزارة .
مادة (9) :
أ - تقدم طلبات الترخيص بفتح الوكالات إلى الإدارة المختصة في
ديوان عام الوزارة وذلك خلال مدة ستين يوماً من تاريخ توقيع 
عقد الوكالة مع الشركة أو البيت الأجنبي .
ب - تقوم الإدارة المختصة بدراسة الطلب وفحص الوثائق المرفقة به
والتحقق من استيفائها الشروط القانونية وتحصيل الرسوم 
المقررة وذلك خلال أسبوعين من تاريخ تقديم الطلب مع الوثائق 
المطلوبة أو من تاريخ استكمال الوثائق المنصوص عليها في هذا
القانون واللائحة التنفيذية .
مادة (10) : للإدارة المختصة حق رفض طلب ترخيص الوكالة إذا وجدت أن ذلك
يتعارض مع أحكام القوانين النافذة أو يحتوي على وثائق غير 
صحيحة أو ناقصة ، وفي كل الأحوال يجب أن يكون قرار الرفض
مسبباً، ويحق لصاحب الشأن الرجوع إلى وكيل الوزارة أو الوزير
المختص وإذا رفض فلصاحب الشأن اللجوء إلى القضاء .
مادة (11) : تقوم الإدارة المختصة بمنح الترخيص للوكالة التي تتحقق فيها 
الشروط القانونية ، ويتم قيدها في السجل الخاص بالوكالات 
التجارية بعد استيفاء البيانات والوثائق اللازمة المنصوص 
عليها في هذا القانون واللائحة التنفيذية .
مادة (12) : تقوم الإدارة المختصة بمسك سجل يسمى سجل الوكالات تدون فيه
كافة البيانات والمعلومات المتعلقة بطلبات التراخيص للوكالات 
المرخص بها وما يطرأ عليها من تغييرات أو تعديلات وتبين اللائحة
القواعد والأحكام الخاصة بشكل التراخيص وبياناتها وقواعد شطب 
القيد من السجل ومقدار الرسوم المقررة على طلبات التراخيص 
ورسوم الحصول عليها ورسوم تجديدها.
مادة (13) : خلال الثلاث السنوات الأولى من تاريخ أول تسجيل للوكالة يجب على
كل وكيل أن يتقدم إلى الإدارة المختصة بطلب تجديد ترخيص 
الوكالة وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ انتهاء الترخيص شريطة 
أن يكون عقد الوكالة ساري المفعول ، وإذا لم يجدد العقد خلال
ستة أشهر من تاريخ انتهائه فيعتبر التسجيل والترخيص ملغياً ما
لم ينص العقد على تجديده تلقائياً ، أما بعد انقضاء الثلاث 
السنوات الأولى من تاريخ أو تسجيل للوكالة فإن تجديد الترخيص
يتم تلقائياً بغض النظر عن سريان عقد الوكالة ، وعلى الوكيل
تقديم طلب التجديد خلال (60) يوماً من تاريخ انتهاء الترخيص .
مادة (14) : على الوكيل أن يتقدم بطلب تسجيل كل تعديل أو تغيير يطرأ على 
البيانات المتعلقة بوكالته المسجلة لدى الوزارة ، وذلك خلال
مدة شهر واحد من تاريخ حصول التعديل أو التغيير ، وتعطيه 
الإدارة المختصة إشعاراً بتسجيل التعديل أو التغيير خلال أسبوع
من تاريخ تلقي الطلب .
مادة (15) : 
أ - يجب على كل وكيل في الجمهورية سواءً كان شخصاً طبيعياً أو 
اعتبارياً أن يحوز ختماً يذكر فيه اسمه الكامل واسم الشركة
أو البيت الأجنبي ورقم تسجيل الوكالة ونشاطها في سجل 
الوكالات وذلك بأحرف مطبوعة باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية
ليمهر به طلبات فتح الاعتماد لاستيراد السلع والمنتجات 
محل الوكالة سواءً كان الوكيل هو المستورد المباشر من 
الموكل أو كان وسيطاً فقط في الاستيراد .
ب - مع الاحتفاظ بحقوق الوكيل يجوز استثناءً من أحكام 
الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة السماح بالاستيراد المباشر عن 
غير طريق الوكيل المسجل إذا ثبت للوزارة بصورة قطعية
رفض الوكيل مهر طلب فتح الاعتماد بخاتمه دون مبرر 1.
مادة (16) : يجب على كل وكيل أن يطبع على جميع أوراق وكالته
وفواتيرها وسائر مستنداتها باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية
- الاسم الكامل للشركة أوالبيت الأجنبي الموكل واسم وعنوان 
الوكالة ورقم قيدها في سجل الوكالات .
مادة (17) : 
أ - لايجوز استيراد وسائل النقل الآلية والآلات الزراعية وآليات 
الطرق والآليات والمعدات والأجهزة الكهربائية والميكانيكية
والإلكترونية وأية سلع أخرى تتطلب صيانة وقطع غيار إلا إذا 
وجدت لها وكالات مسجلة في الجمهورية وفقاً لأحكام هذا 
القانون واللائحة التنفيذية .
ب - يجب على أصحاب الوكالات المحددة في الفقرة (أ) من هذه 
المادة أن يلتزموا بتوفير خدمات الصيانة وقطع الغيار و
إقامة الورش اللازمة لذلك .
‎مادة (18) : يجوز بقرار من الوزير شطب الوكالة المرخص بها وفقاً لأحكام 
هذا القانون في الحالات التالية :
1 - إذا كان الترخيص قد منح بناءً على بيانات كاذبة أو 
معلومات غير صحيحة .
2 - إذا ترك الوكيل بصفة نهائية ممارسة النشاط التجاري أو
انقطع عن مزاولة النشاط التجاري المرتبط بالسلعة موضوع
الوكالة لمدة سنة دون مبرر مقبول .
3 - إذا انقضت مدة ثلاث سنوات متوالية دون أن يقوم الوكيل
بتجديد ترخيص الوكالة .
4 - إذا أخل الوكيل بالتزاماته المنصوص عليها في هذا
القانون و اللوائح والقرارات المنفذة لأحكامه.
5 - إذا استخدم الوكيل الترخيص في غير الأغراض المحددة له .
وفي جميع الأحوال للوكيل الحق في اللجوء إلى القضاء .
مادة (19) : إذا حدث نزاع بسبب عقد الوكالة بين الوكيل المحلي والشركة 
أو البيت الأجنبي الموكل فلا يجوز للإدارة المختصة اعتماد 
وكيلاً خر بناءً على طلب الموكل إلا بعد حسم النـزاع القائم 
سواءً تم ذلك بطريقة ودية أو بموجب حكم قضائي نهائي 2.
مادة (20) : تعتبر محاكم الجمهورية هي المحاكم الوحيدة المختصة في البت 
في النـزاعات الناشئة عن عقد الوكالة التجارية .
الفصل الثالث
تنظيم فروع الشركات والبيوت الأجنبية 
مادة (21) : يسمح للشركات والبيوت الأجنبية عن طريق فروعها في الجمهورية 
ممارسة الأعمال في المجالات التالية :
1 - العمل المصرفي .
2 - الخدمات الفنية والاستشارية .
3 - المقاولات الخاصة وإنشاء الطرق والموانئ والمطارات و
المرافق العامة والتجمعات السكنية .
4 - النشاط السياحي والفندقي .
5 - الاستثمار في النشاط الصناعي .
6 - الاستثمار في مجال البترول والمعادن .
7 - الاستثمار في النشاط الزراعي والثروة الحيوانية والسمكية .
8 - أي مجالات أخرى يوافق عليها مجلس الوزراء بناءً على 
عرض الوزير .
مادة (22) : مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة السابقة على الشركات والبيوت 
الأجنبية التي ترغب في فتح فرع أو فروع تعمل باسمها 
ولحسابها في الجمهورية أن تحصل على ترخيص بذلك بقرار من 
الوزير بالتنسيق مع الوزير المختص مع مراعاة القوانين 
النافذة .
مادة (23) : تقدم طلبات الترخيص لفتح فروع الشركات والبيوت الأجنبية 
إلى الإدارة المختصة بديوان عام الوزارة متضمنة اسم الشركة 
أو البيت الأجنبي وجنسيتها ومركزها الرئيسي ومجال نشاطها 
ورأسمالها ومقر فرعها الرئيسي في الجمهورية والفروع 
التابعة له إن وجدت والأعمال التي سيزاولها الفرع وأسماء
المخولين بإدارة الفرع في الجمهورية وعناوينهم الكاملة 
فيها وأي بيانات أو معلومات إضافية تبينها اللائحة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة (24) :
أ - يرفق بطلب الترخيص الوثائق والمستندات الآتية :
1 - نسخة من السجل التجاري للشركة أو البيت الأجنبي وصورة
مصادق عليها من عقد الشركة ونظامها الأساسي بالنسبة
لشركات الأموال وصورة مصادق عليها من عقد التأسيس 
بالنسبة لشركات الأشخاص.
2 - شهادة مصدقة من السجل التجاري في المركز الرئيسي
للشركة أو البيت الأجنبي برأسمال كل منهما تثبت أن هذا
الرأسمال لايقل عما ينص عليه قانون البنوك بالنسبة
للمصارف أو قانون الاستثمار بالنسبة لسائر الشركات 
والبيوت الأجنبية الأخرى .
3 - نسخة مصدقة من ميزانية الشركة للسنة المالية السابقة 
لتاريخ تقديم طلب الترخيص موقع عليها من قبل المسؤول 
الأول عن إدارة الشركة أو البيت الأجنبي أو مِن مَن يفوضه .
4 - صك توكيل رسمي صادر من المركز الرئيسي للشركة أو البيت 
الأجنبي موثق ومصدق عليه من السلطات المختصة متضمناً 
تسمية الممثل أو المدير المكلف بإدارة الفرع الذي
يتعين أن يكون مقيماً في مقر الفرع في الجمهورية 
ومرتبطاً مباشرة بالمركز الرئيسي للشركة أو البيت
الأجنبي .
ب -إذا كانت الوثائق والمستندات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (أ) 
من هذه المادة محررة بلغة أجنبية وجب إرفاق ترجمة رسمية 
مصادق عليها إلى اللغة العربية .
مادة (25) : إذا كان ممثل الشركة أو البيت الأجنبي أو المدير المسؤول 
عن إدارة الفرع متمتعاً بالجنسية اليمنية وجب أن يكون مسجلاً 
في السجل التجاري وأن يرفق في الطلب صورة مصادق عليها من 
هذا السجل .
مادة (26) : يكون لممثل الشركة أو المدير المسؤول بإدارة الفرع بمجرد
صدور الترخيص صلاحية التعاقد والتوقيع على أي صك يتعلق 
بالأعمال التي يمارسها الفرع وكذا حق تمثيل الشركة أو 
البيت الأجنبي لدى الجهات الرسمية وغير الرسمية والمحاكم 
على اختلاف أنواعها وتلقي جميع التبليغات والمراسلات 
الموجهة للفرع أو للشركة أو البيت الأجنبي كما يكون له 
صلاحية القبض والصرف وإعطاء الإيصالات ومسك الحسابات الخاصة
بالعمليات التي يجريها الفرع في الجمهورية .
مادة (27) : تقوم الإدارة المختصة بعد تحصيل الرسم المقرر على طلب فتح 
فرع الشركة أو البيت الأجنبي بدراسة الطلب وفحص الوثائق 
المرفقة به والتحقق من استيفائه للشروط القانونية وذلك 
خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تقديم الطلب مع الوثائق 
المطلوبة أو من تاريخ استكمال هذه الوثائق .
مادة (28) : للإدارة المختصة حق رفض طلب ترخيص فتح الفرع إذا وجدت أن 
ذلك يتعارض مع أحكام القوانين النافذة أو يتنافى مع 
المصلحة العامة ولأصحاب الشأن حق التظلم من هذا الإجراء 
إلى الوزير خلال مدة خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تبليغهم بالرفض 
، وفي كل الأحوال يجب أن يكون قرار الرفض مسبباً ، ويحق
للمتضرر اللجوء إلى القضاء .
مادة (29) : تقوم الإدارة المختصة بمسك سجل يسمى سجل فروع الشركات 
والبيوت الأجنبية يدون فيه كافة البيانات والمعلومات 
المتعلقة بطلبات التراخيص وما يطرأ على الفروع من تعديلات
أو تغييرات وتبين اللائحة القواعد والأحكام الخاصة بشكل
تراخيص فتح الفروع وبياناتها ومقدار الرسوم المقررة على 
طلبات الترخيص ورسوم الحصول عليها ورسوم تجديدها .
مادة (30) :
أ - ينشر الترخيص على نفقة الفرع في الجريدة الرسمية خلال 
الثلاثين يوماً التالية لاستخراجه .
ب - يجب إلصاق شهادة الترخيص أو نسخة مصدقة منها في مكان 
ظاهر في مركز الفرع الرئيسي في الجمهورية وفي بقية 
الفروع التابعة له إن وجدت .
مادة (31) : لايجوز لفروع الشركات أو البيوت الأجنبية المرخص لها في 
الجمهورية أن تمارس تمثيل الشركات أو البيوت الأجنبية 
الأخرى أو تمارس أعمال وكالاتها .
مادة (32) :
أ - على فرع الشركة أو البيت الأجنبي المرخص له في الجمهورية 
أن يقدم للوزارة بيانات عن كل تغيير أو تعديل في نظام
الشركة الأساسي أو عقد التأسيس أو رأس المال أو شخص مدير 
الفرع وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ حصول التغيير .
ب - يجب أن يرفق بالبيان صورة من قرار التعديل أو التغيير 
موقعة من المسؤول الأول عن إدارة الشركة أو البيت الأجنبي 
أو من يفوضه أو مستخرجه من السجل التجاري ومصدقة من 
السلطات المختصة حسب الأصول .
جـ - يحرر المدير المختص إيصالاً بما يفيد استلامه التعديلات 
أو التغييرات المقدمة.
د - لاتسري التعديلات أو التغييرات التي أدخلتها الشركة أو 
البيت الأجنبي في نظامها الأساسي أو أي من البيانات 
السابقة بالنسبة للمتعاقدين معها أو بالنسبة للغير
ما لم توافق عليها الوزارة وتنشر في الجريدة الرسمية .
مادة (33) :
أ - يجب على فرع الشركة أو البيت الأجنبي أن ينظم ويحفظ
جميع حسابات أعماله في الجمهورية بما في ذلك الميزانية 
وحساب الأرباح والخسائر معدة من قبل محاسب قانوني معتمد.
ب - لايجوز للشركة أو البيت الأجنبي أن تطرح أسهمها للاكتتاب
العام أو سندات القرض الخاصة بها في الجمهورية 
إلا بموافقة الوزير .
جـ - على فروع الشركات والبيوت الأجنبية العاملة بالجمهورية 
أن تقدم إلى الإدارة المختصة في الوزارة نسخة باللغة 
العربية من ميزانيتها وحساب الأرباح والخسائر المعتمدة
للسنة المالية السابقة خلال أربعة أشهر من انتهاء 
السنة المالية .
مادة (34) : تعتبر الشركة أو البيت الأجنبي التي أقامت لها فرع في 
الجمهورية أنها اتخذت محل إقامة مختاراً لها في مركز 
الفرع ويجوز بالتالي مقاضاتها أمام محاكم الجمهورية 
إذا توفر أحد الشرطين التاليين :
أ - أن يكون النـزاع المعروض قد نشأ عن عمليات تمت مع 
هذا الفرع بالذات .
ب - أن يكون المدعي شخصاً ثالثاً وليس شريكاً أو مساهماً 
في الشركة أو البيت الأجنبي .
مادة (35) : على كل فرع شركة أو بيت أجنبي أن يطبع على جميع
أوراقه من مراسلات وفواتير وطلبات رخص استيراد وتصدير
وسائر المطبوعات وباللغتين العربية والإنجليزية الاسم 
الكامل للشركة وعنوانها ومركزها الرئيسي وعنوان فرعها
في الجمهورية ورقم قيده في سجل فروع الشركات والبيوت 
الأجنبية .
مادة (36) :
أ - يصفى فرع الشركة أو البيت الأجنبي ويشطب من السجل وفقاً 
للأحكام المطبقة على الشركات التجارية المؤسسة في 
الجمهورية .
ب - إذا توقفت الشركة أو البيت الأجنبي عن متابعة أعمالها 
من خلال فروعها في الجمهورية أو أفلست أو اندمجت في شركة 
أو بيت أجنبي آخر وجب عليها تبليغ الوزارة بذلك خلال
شهرين من تاريخ حصول ذلك .
مادة (37) :
أ - على فروع الشركات والبيوت الأجنبية أن تسجل نفسها في 
السجل التجاري وفقاً لأحكام قانون السجل التجاري .
ب - يكون حكم القائمين على إدارة فروع الشركات والبيوت 
الأجنبية من حيث المسؤولية حكم القائمين على إدارة 
الشركات التجارية المؤسسة في الجمهورية .
مادة (38) : يجب على كل فرع أن يتقدم سنوياً إلى الإدارة المختصة 
بطلب تجديد ترخيص الفرع وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ
انتهائه ووفقاً للإجراءات التي تبينها اللائحة .
مادة (39) : تخضع فروع الشركات والبيوت الأجنبية للقوانين السارية 
في الجمهورية .

الفصل الرابع
العقوبات
مادة (40) : تطبق العقوبات الواردة في هذا الفصل مع مراعاة عدم الإخلال
بالعقوبات الأشد المنصوص عليها في القوانين النافذة .
مادة (41) : يعاقب بغرامة مالية لاتقل عن (200.000) مأتي ألف ريال 
ولاتزيد عن (500.000) خمسمائة ألف ريال أو بالحبس لمدة 
لاتزيد على سنة كل مسؤول فرع شركة أو بيت أجنبي باشر
نشاطه في الجمهورية قبل الحصول على ترخيص بذلك وفقاً 
لأحكام هذا القانون.
مادة (42) : يعاقب بغرامة لاتقل عن (30.000) ثلاثين ألف ريال ولاتزيد 
عن (100.000) مائة ألف ريال كل من باشر أعمال الوكالة 
لشركة أو بيت أجنبي قبل الحصول على ترخيص بذلك وفقاً
لأحكام هذا القانون .
مادة (43) : يعاقب بغرامة لاتقل عن (10.000) عشرة ألف ريال ولاتزيد
عن (20.000) عشرين ألف ريال كل من امتنع عن تقديم بيان
من البيانات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو اللائحة .
مادة (44) : مع عدم الإخلال بالمسئولية الجنائية يعاقب بغرامة لاتقل 
عن (25.000) خمسة وعشرين ألف ريال ولاتزيد عن (50.000) 
خمسين ألف ريال كل من قدم بيانات أو معلومات كاذبة أو
مزورة بقصد الحصول على منفعة أو ميزة لنفسه أو لغيره ،
كما يعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من استخدم الترخيص في غير 
الغرض المحدد له .
مادة (45) : يعاقب بغرامة لاتقل عن (50.000) خمسين ألف ريال ولاتزيد 
عن (100.000) مائة ألف ريال كل من خالف أحكام المادة 
(19) من هذا القانون دون مبرر قانوني مُتخذ من جانب 
الدولة .
مادة (46) : يعاقب بغرامة لاتقل عن (50.000) خمسين ألف ريال ولاتزيد 
عن (100.000) مائة ألف ريال كل من يخالف أحكام المواد
(31) ، (33/ب) من هذا القانون .
مادة (47) : يعاقب بغرامة لاتقل عن (25,000) خمسة وعشرون ألف ريال 
ولاتزيد عن (50.000) خمسين ألف ريال كل من خالف أحكام 
المادة (32) ، وكذا الفقرة (أ) من المادة (33) من هذا
القانون .
مادة (48) : يعاقب كل من خالف أحكام المواد (9/أ ، 13 ، 14 ،
30/أ/ب ، 32/أ ، 38) من هذا القانون بغرامة قدرها 
(5,000) خمسة ألف ريال عن كل شهر تأخير دون مبرر .
مادة (49) : مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في مواد هذا 
الفصل يعاقب بغرامة لاتقل عن (5.000) خمسة ألف ريال
ولاتزيد على (10.000) عشرة ألف ريال كل من يخالف أي 
حكم آخر في هذا القانون .
مادة (50) : يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة لجرائم الاختلاس والنصب 
والاحتيال المقررة في قانون العقوبات كل من استوفى 
لحسابه أو لحساب غيره من شركة أو بيت أجنبي أي مبالغ 
غير مشروعة مقابل قيامه بأعمال أو تسهيلات غير منظورة 
وغير مشروعة .
مادة (51) : تضاعف العقوبات السابقة في حالة تكرار المخالفة للمرة 
الثانية في ذات السنة .
الفصل الخامس
أحكام ختامية
مادة (52) : على الوكالات وفروع الشركات أو البيوت الأجنبية أن ترتب 
أوضاعها وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون خلال ستة أشهر من
تاريخ صدوره .
مادة (53) : يكون لموظفي الإدارة المختصة المفوضين كتابياً من الوزير
حق التفتيش على الوكالات وفروع الشركات والبيوت الأجنبية
للتأكد من التزامها بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون وعلى كل 
وكالة أو فرع تقديم جميع التسهيلات والمساعدات التي تكفل
أداء هؤلاء الموظفين لمهامهم .
مادة (54) : تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون بقرار جمهوري بعد
موافقة مجلس الوزراء بناءً على عرض الوزير .
مادة (55) :
أ - يلغى القرار بالقانون رقم (6) لسنة 1976م والقرار
بالقانون رقم (36) لسنة 92م بشأن تنظيم وكالات وفروع
الشركات والبيوت الأجنبية الصادرين في صنعاء ، كما يلغى
كل نص أو حكم يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون .
ب - كل ما لم يرد بشأنه نص في هذا القانون يرجع فيه إلى 
القانون التجاري وقانون الشركات والسجل التجاري و
القانون المدني .
مادة (56) : يعمل بهذا لقانون من تاريخ صدوره وينشر في
الجريدة الرسمية .

صدر برئاسة الجمهورية - بصنعاء
بتاريخ 29/ذي القعدة/ 1417هـ
الموافق 6/إبريــل/1997م

الفريق/ علي عبد الله صالح
رئيس الجمهورية
1 تم إلغاء المادة (15) وفقاً للقانون رقم (16) لسنة 1999م .
2 تم إلغاء المادة (19) وفقاً للقانون رقم (16) لسنة 1999م .

----------

